# Problem birds on my balcony



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi all

I have a problem with birds perching on my balcony and leaving behind their gifts. Has anyone come across a low cost, easy to install solution to discourage them?

Thanks


----------



## Eddie R (Sep 23, 2013)

We had this problem with pigeons. We tried hanging old CD's on bits of string and strips of tin foil. We also tried smearing the balcony ledge with vaseline, which made a bit of a mess to be honest and baked in the sun.

Nothing truly worked in the end though, they were quite adamant that ours was the place to hang out.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

pmcdubai said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a problem with birds perching on my balcony and leaving behind their gifts. Has anyone come across a low cost, easy to install solution to discourage them?
> 
> Thanks


If they are sitting on the rails of the balcony you can mount a fishing line there which will make it impossible for them to land. You can also try using chili powder or similar. 

Both ways are also referenced in this article, in addition to two other methods you can try: 4 Ways to Get Rid of Pigeons - wikiHow

Good luck!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Get a statue of an eagle or owl - they hunt pigeons - they would stay clear.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

shotgun


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

if you google bird nuisance dubai or similar you will find several companies offer solutions, including some gel. what's attracting them? we used to have this issue until we dismantled our water feature in which they liked to bath.

the statue idea only works for a while until they wise up to it.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

StewartC said:


> if you google bird nuisance dubai or similar you will find several companies offer solutions, including some gel. what's attracting them? we used to have this issue until we dismantled our water feature in which they liked to bath.
> 
> the statue idea only works for a while until they wise up to it.


you need to move it every other day.

Not sure what the meat's like here, but i grew up on pigeon pie. 
great stuff!


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

imac said:


> shotgun


+1










as always: KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Garlic and mothballs!

Sorry - just remembered that is for getting rid of moles in your garden.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## suprafromhell (Oct 9, 2013)

put a scare-crow on your balcony


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

sbm said:


> ...
> 
> /blah
> 
> ...


two years too late buddy... i'm pretty sure original poster went with my shotgun idea...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

jebus steve... now that you deleted that post, my smartass wisecrack makes no sense...

makes it seem like *i* randomly dug up an old thread, hit "reply" and then passed out on my keyboard...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

imac said:


> jebus steve... now that you deleted that post, my smartass wisecrack makes no sense...
> 
> makes it seem like *i* randomly dug up an old thread, hit "reply" and then passed out on my keyboard...


You mean you didn't? Happens to me regularly.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

imac said:


> jebus steve... now that you deleted that post, my smartass wisecrack makes no sense...
> 
> makes it seem like *i* randomly dug up an old thread, hit "reply" and then passed out on my keyboard...


It's more fun (for me) this way!!


----------

